# Michigan Meetup April 26th



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I was soo looking forward to this weekend's get-together!!! I think perhaps the whole MI meetup thread died b/c no one picked a park or a time? We had lots of ppl interested... so are any of you still interested in meeting up on April 26th (this sunday)... at say Lansing Dog Park (Howard & Erna Soldan Dog Park)??? 11am??? It's supposed to be a beautiful weekend weatherwise... and Geddy & Sawyer needs a playdate and a swim!!!!!

What say you Michiganders???


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

Let me check with my husband and see - we'd probably still be interested, but Lansing is about a 45 minute drive from us...will let you know!


----------



## mckinnea (Feb 9, 2008)

I would be up for this.. Just need more information. I'm in Ann Arbor.

Michelle


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's their wesite:
http://www.lansingdogparks.com/parkinfo.html

You park waaaaay in the back of everything else to get to the dog park. That's where we usually meet up... in the parking lot. Then we all walk the little trail to the park. 

Address:
Hawk Island County Park
1601 East Cavanaugh Rd.
Lansing, MI 

Anything I'm forgetting?


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Tom Ripley and I would be interested but can we move the time back to noon possibly? I work midnights, not only that but Lansing is about a 3 hour drive for us, Ripley is a good rider, so she wouldn't mind and she looooooooooooves meeting new golden pals!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sure we can!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you folks have fun? Did the weather allow you to meet? 

It threatened in our area (Wayne Co) but it did not actually do anything until about 7PM

Can't wait to read your stories!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We're meeting up tomorrow! So I'm sure we'll have stories and pics late evening!! :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

O'kay Ripley's folks have confirmed with us... so there's definitely a meetup tomorrow at 12 pm.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We'd love to make it, but can't this time. My dad is turning 60, so we are doing the family thing with him.

I can say the Lansing park is great. Have a great time. Wish we could be there.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wish you guys could too! Wish your dad a happy b-day for us!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Definitely going to have to make the next one.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

For anyone else planning on coming tomorrow I would like to suggest that you get mapquest directions (or something similar) as it can be a tad bit tricky to find. I think Cavanaugh Rd. might not be labeled properly last time we were there... so it's best to know the road after so you know if you went too far. Once you're on Cavanaugh Rd. the park will actually look like a glorious people park. That's the right place... the dog park is at the very back parking lot.

Hope to see lots of goldens!!


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

I know one Golden that is excited to go... See you tomorrow...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Well looks like it'll just be the two of us... so once we find each other we'll go on into the park!! :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

We're ok with that. It was kind of short notice, but still that will be just fine. Ripley didn't understand the whole concept of "Just one more sleep, baby" She was up ALL night waiting for daddy to get up and for mommy to come home from work. She met me at the front door with a toy and a thump-thump tail trying to wake daddy up so we could get in the JEEP and meet more puppy friends!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... that's why I didn't tell the kids!!!! We'll be leaving soon!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We'll be there... but if we're late my appologies... you never know just how long it'll take at the border... but we will be there!


----------



## almac (Feb 23, 2009)

Wish we could make it, but sadly, I still have 12 days until I even get my puppy! Maybe later this summer if there's a meet-up we'll be able to make it...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

looking forward to seeing pics and hearing how good a time everyone had.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Well it was an absolute pleasure meeting Ripley and her folks today!!! And let me tell you she's absolutely gorgeous... incredibly soft shiny fur!!! And a little doll lto boot!! When the kids first met up she was all-a-wiggle... loved it!!!

Turns out I took like 125 photos... but I'll try to narrow it down a bit here 

The Must have Group Photo b4 the dirt and mud









Ripley in the water









Geddy showing off her mad retrieving skillz


















Sawyer has become a mud-monger :doh:









This one lady had 4 rescued Weimmies!!!


















Ged showing off her buff new bod! (I think the vet will be pleased)









"It's mine... Nope it's MINE!"









Mooch! lol.









so, so sad 









Ripley sad too 









Ripley learned some new tricks 









Neuf we met... sooooooooo friendly!









Her little buddy









There were two danes there









This one was particularly frisky









Sawyer and the neuf









Couple other dogs we met... this one is a Chiweenie (mix of Chihuahua & Dashund)









Little baby just weeks old and nervous with the other dogs running amuk









The end...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

almac said:


> Wish we could make it, but sadly, I still have 12 days until I even get my puppy! Maybe later this summer if there's a meet-up we'll be able to make it...


awww how exciting! You're gonna have soo much fun with your new little one!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like fun! Excellent pics!


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

It was a great day and was great to meet Geddy and Sawyer, they were both just loves... I love the shot of all three of them clean, and that lasted ummm 60 seconds...

Both of my girls were beat so Ripley and Sarah slept all the way home. Ripley stayed up long enough to eat then went back to sleep and Sarah went right to bed, she still has to work tonight... 

I too took over a hundred pictures, can't tell were proud parents....
Here are a few of my favorites...

Three clean soft dogs...









60 Seconds Later here comes the Golden Sync Swim Team...










Not long after that is was time to play in the dirt...


























One more quick jump in the pond before we have to go...










Fun was had by all and who doesn't love the smell of wet dog in the car on the trip home...  I hope more of you in the area can make it next time... 
Ripleys Dad...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well it looks like you all had a great time. And I'm glad to hear that lots of pics were taken. Next time I'll be cutting down my 100 or so pics to post!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Aww.....I miss that park! The photos are wonderful. I can't believe all of the mud.

We'll be back in Michigan in about a month and looking forward to the summer meetups!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Great Pics! I am glad I didn't go LOL, Teddi would have been joining in the mud roll fest! Where we were, she could roll on grass!!! Much cleaner!!

I swear I WILL join on one of these events, I hope this summer! I really want to meet people.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

FranH said:


> I can't believe all of the mud.


Fran I couldn't believe it either! The whole back section... where we usually stopped for the kids to swim is ALL dirt! But I guess that's what you get when you don't have seperate areas that you can open up to let the beat down ones renew.


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry we missed it this weekend - still want to make it to a GRF puppy party one of these days! Looks like a blast and I know Lainey will love it!


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry we missed it!! My oldest son had basketball from 11-1 and my littlest son had T-Ball from 1-3. Busy Sunday.

It looks like fun was had by all. How did you get those muddy dogs home? I would make Trooper run beside the car. JUST KIDDING of course! I hope I can make a Michigan meet up sometime this summer. 

Where are the best places in Michigan to let your dog swim? I'm dying to take Trooper swimming.


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

KiKi, where in Michigan are you? I know of three or four real nice ones around the state.



Kiki_Michigan said:


> I'm so sorry we missed it!! My oldest son had basketball from 11-1 and my littlest son had T-Ball from 1-3. Busy Sunday.
> 
> It looks like fun was had by all. How did you get those muddy dogs home? I would make Trooper run beside the car. JUST KIDDING of course! I hope I can make a Michigan meet up sometime this summer.
> 
> Where are the best places in Michigan to let your dog swim? I'm dying to take Trooper swimming.


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

I live in Belleville. It's half way between Ann Arbor and Detroit. Let me know if you have any suggestions!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Kiki_Michigan said:


> I'm so sorry we missed it!! My oldest son had basketball from 11-1 and my littlest son had T-Ball from 1-3. Busy Sunday.
> 
> It looks like fun was had by all. How did you get those muddy dogs home? I would make Trooper run beside the car. JUST KIDDING of course! I hope I can make a Michigan meet up sometime this summer.
> 
> Where are the best places in Michigan to let your dog swim? I'm dying to take Trooper swimming.


That is why my backseat is completely covered with old blankets. And I have been known to stop on the way home at the pet store that has do it yourself bathing tubs. LOL


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

Kiki - we are in Pinckney just the other direction from A2 from Belleville. Would be nice to meet up in the area!


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Kiki_Michigan said:


> I live in Belleville. It's half way between Ann Arbor and Detroit. Let me know if you have any suggestions!


 
Your not too far from the park we went to. Hawk Island dog park is in lansing, the address is in this thread. Sawyer and Giddy's Mom was talking about another one near flint. There is also another real nice one over by us. Grand Mere State park in Stevensville Mi is real nice and right on the lake. The trail leading to the dunes you have to leash your pet but once in the dunes you can cut them loose.


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

The park in Lansing sounds nice. We will have to try that sometime. I just took Trooper to the dog park in Ann Arbor at Platt Rd. and Ellsworth. I thought it was very nice. We have gone now twice. It was very clean and large enough for the dogs to run and play. Trooper had a great time both times and made lots of friends. If anyone ever wants to meet there I would be up for it.

Also, there is a small dog park in Saline. It is in Mill Park. It is bordered on three sides by a fence and the other side is the river. We went to check it out yesterday but it was still closed for the season. Trooper was very dissappointed. lol. I think we will check it out when it gets a little warmer.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Closed for the season  just ask any dog... it's been swimming season for weeks now :

Hopefully we can meet up at one of the parks this summer!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I know I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Today (actually it was yesterday by now) we went to Buttersville dog beach right on Lake Michigan... it was excellent. The water was calm and since its so shallow for quite a ways out, the sunshine warmed the water near shore probably into the 60s (my estimate). Anyway the dogs had a blast water retrieving ultra-balls as far as I could fling them from the end of a ChuckIt... probably up to 200-feet out into the lake (from the vantage of a small sand dune). We did this for an hour and a half and yet they were disappointed when I said it was time to go. Of course being dogs they don't realize that this was only the first of many times at Buttersville yet to come this summer. The first weekend it appears its going to be sunny and into the 70s me and dogs are going to the Muskegon dog beach. I will start a new thread on it a few days before we go, so if anyone wants to join us they can go and know they will not be alone when they arrive there.

Anyway, since I didn't get to make a single Michigan meet-up last year 'cause of my back problems, I intend to make up for it this year. The dogs are ready-freddies and up to practically anything....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That beach sounds fun! My DH and I may have to go find it some weekend when we have time. There is a State park near Alpena we go to, they do let the dogs in there. It is hard to find, off the beaten path and NOT crowded. We go there when we go up north in July. My dogs LOVE it. Your beach sounds like that one.

I am hoping once we get to late June through July that things will slow down with agility and we can have some more doggie fun time. Our puppers are so spoiled. :


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Maxs Mom said:


> That beach sounds fun! My DH and I may have to go find it some weekend when we have time. There is a State park near Alpena we go to, they do let the dogs in there. It is hard to find, off the beaten path and NOT crowded. We go there when we go up north in July. My dogs LOVE it. Your beach sounds like that one.
> 
> I am hoping once we get to late June through July that things will slow down with agility and we can have some more doggie fun time. Our puppers are so spoiled. :


Wow, Alpena is a loooong ways from Livonia... might as well come over to this side of the state. Have you ever taken them over to the Island (Mackinaw, that is)? If not, that would be a fun trip to do with them while you're up in Alpena. Alpena's about a 3-hour drive for us... not real convenient. However, how would feel about organizing a MI meet-up to go to Mackinaw Island? I can see it all now, a ferry boat full of Golden Retrievers...


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

monomer said:


> Wow, Alpena is a loooong ways from Livonia... might as well come over to this side of the state. Have you ever taken them over to the Island (Mackinaw, that is)? If not, that would be a fun trip to do with them while you're up in Alpena. Alpena's about a 3-hour drive for us... not real convenient. However, how would feel about organizing a MI meet-up to go to Mackinaw Island? I can see it all now, a ferry boat full of Golden Retrievers...


 
That would be a sight to see! Are dogs allowed off-leash on the Island?
Lansing was roughly a 3 hour drive for us. From where we are to St. Ignace is an 8 hour drive, plus ferry fees and hotel accomedations.....we're talking about ALOT of money and time off work. It does sound like fun, but maybe if it were a little closer.


----------



## California Blonde (Mar 13, 2009)

*A meet up on Mackinaw Island that sounds GREAT*
*A Ferry Boat full of Goldens.*

*WOW what a GREAT IDEA. :0)*


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Ripley's Mom said:


> That would be a sight to see! Are dogs allowed off-leash on the Island?...


Sigh... alas, no but when we get to the more remote beach areas we (and I've seen others doing it as well) turn them loose.... however, in our case, our doggies have an excellent recall and a relatively small orbit around us PLUS we always carry poop bags... of course that can seem rather paltry in light of what those draft horses can leave behind. On the plus side they do get to ride the ferry for free.

The biggest enjoyment for ours dogs though are all the continuous petting they receive from complete strangers, starting with the waiting in line to board the ferry and it doesn't end until we finally get back to the car at the end of the day. I'm always so amazed at how many people are instantly put at ease by the sight of a Golden Retriever... and they immediately drop their guard down with you too... everytime we've done this I swear we end up meeting and speaking to probably a hundred people in the space of just 6 hours or so. People will cross streets or chase us for half a block through crowds, all just to get to pet our dogs... and then tell us about how they miss their dog. I'm always amazed at how many people will actually kiss a strange dog (our guys) and how many parents allow their children to also "hug and kiss the puppy". Fortunately we keep our guys pretty darn clean and kissable but how does a stranger really know this? I know immediately coming up to and kissing a strange dog is not something I would do nor recommend anyone else do but who am I to tell people they can't kiss our dogs? Our guys just love it.

There's an older thread somewhere that's got lotsa pix of all of us on the Island. I'll see if I can locate it and come back here to provide a link.

Bottomline here is a visit to the Island with your Goldens is highly recommended by our guys.

EDIT: Okay here's the link. Little Sophie was about 6-months old at time.


----------



## California Blonde (Mar 13, 2009)

*Your Golden's and pictures look GREAT , it looks like everyone had a fun time there.*
*I think your golden is a lot better behave then mine.*
*My Golden likes to meet people with both front paws in the air , I am sure you know what I mean.*
*I still think that would be a GREAT meet up if it could happen.*
*It would take a lot of pre. planing to make it happen.*

*What do you do with your Golden when you go for Breakfast & Dinner ?????*
*Are there a lot of motels that let dogs stay in them up there.*


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

California Blonde said:


> *Your Golden's and pictures look GREAT , it looks like everyone had a fun time there.*
> *I think your golden is a lot better behave then mine.*
> *My Golden likes to meet people with both front paws in the air , I am sure you know what I mean.*
> *I still think that would be a GREAT meet up if it could happen.*
> ...


Actually we've been taking a dog or two up to Mackinac Island almost every year (sometimes twice a year) since back around 1993. We always have followed the same pattern. In earlier times we actually owned a lake cottage in the U.P. (an in-land lake) and it took an hour or so to get to the St Ignace ferry landing. In more recent years we drive to Mackinaw City from home and leave on the ferry from there. So typically we'd eat breakfast on the way there and arrive around noonish and take the ferry over. Once there we walk around and visit the beaches first and later stop in the large grassy park area right under the fort and loll around eating ice cream. Eventually we'd make our way to the east end of town and get some pizza to take out to that big grassy area with all those picturesque white Adirondack chairs facing the water... its in couple of those pictures (with the big white hotel in the back ground). After eating we wander to the beaches going east and eventually around 6 or 7 we wander back to the ferry dock to wait for the next ferry going back. On the drive home we usually either stop at Darryl's (in Mackinaw City) and enjoy a fabulous whitefish dinner or if Darryl's is closed for the season we pick another place to eat further down the road. And that's about it!

So, no motel, we eat with the dogs except for dinner where they are so pooped anyway they just sleep in the van with the windows half down.

As far as jumping dogs... they all jump at one time, so I look at everything as an opportunity to teach a dog what we'd prefer they'd do instead. Since you won't be as distracted as you might be greeting visitors at home, you should pretty much be able to immediately correct your dog... and the thing is, your dog will quickly become so overloaded with strangers wanting to pet and be constantly flooded with soooo many new experiences (sights and sounds) that I can guarantee you s/he will begin calming down very soon into the whole experience (like in the first hour). All the sensory overload will wear him(her) down to a level where you can actually work on the proper meet-n-greet etiquette. Probably one of the best ways to get a trustworthy reliable dog is to never fear taking him/her into new situations but instead have that attitude that these are good opportunities for you to communicate what it is you expect of him/her. If you avoid those situations how will s/he ever know what it is you expect?


----------



## California Blonde (Mar 13, 2009)

Like is said it sounds like fun.
Maybe it will happen sometime.
I am sure there are a few motels up there that will let dogs stay in them for the night.
We have never had our girl on a long trip like that.
It would be fun to try it.
We would have to stop at Tony's at Burch Run that way I could get enough Bacon
for my girl Breakfast & Dinner for the whole trip LOL


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

You should definitely be able to get enough bacon at Tony's! I love to sit and watch the people that have never eaten there before. The looks on their faces.

I agree, it would be a fun trip to make. I think there are a few hotels that take dogs.


----------



## California Blonde (Mar 13, 2009)

Some time get a Banana Split at Tony's there must be a gallon of ice cream in it


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

California Blonde said:


> Some time get a Banana Split at Tony's there must be a gallon of ice cream in it


I watched a couple order 2 one day. They ended up giving one of htem to a family at another table. LOL


----------



## California Blonde (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes Tony's is a fun place to do some people watching.

I saw someone order a B.L.T. and couldn't believe what he got
That sandwich was so big with Bacon every time he tried to bite
it half of the Bacon fell out the sides.
I couldn't help my self but laugh at him .


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

I did some digging and if the DNR is having a bad day they can give us a $150.00 fine per dog for being loose on the island...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

monomer said:


> Wow, Alpena is a loooong ways from Livonia... might as well come over to this side of the state. Have you ever taken them over to the Island (Mackinaw, that is)? If not, that would be a fun trip to do with them while you're up in Alpena. Alpena's about a 3-hour drive for us... not real convenient. However, how would feel about organizing a MI meet-up to go to Mackinaw Island? I can see it all now, a ferry boat full of Golden Retrievers...


My in laws have property in Atlanta MI (on a river) so Alpena is not far from there. But we can easily make a Muskegon day trip! 

I think a meet up at Mackinac could be a blast! It would take some planning that is for sure. 

We go to Atlanta every July (around the 4th) we stay about a week, my dogs love visiting their grandparents, so much to do! We usually go for a long weekend sometime in September too.


----------



## California Blonde (Mar 13, 2009)

Just think of all them new Business Cards from Golden Retriever Forums that everyone
has printed out.
We could pass them out to everyone on the Ferry Boat and Mackinaw Island.
I sure hope we don't run out of them.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

This is with out a doubt one of the hardest things I have had to do. I have fallen on very had times. I am a single mom and my four year old and I are forced to move in with family until I can get back on my feet. I have begged and pleaded for someone to hold on to my dog until I can get back on my feet but I have no option but to give him up. The thought of putting him in a shealter kills me and Im quickly running out of time. I will be in Clarkston Mi for another 5 days. I need to find a good home for my 2yr old retriever. He is fun and lovable and full of energy. Completely potty trained and great with kids. His name is Merlin and he has been a huge blessing to us. If anyone knows of a safe place I can take him please let me know.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Where are you moving?if you don't find a place in five days could you contact a rescue where you are going also? PLEASE don't take him to a shelter!


----------

